
Ask HN: Has anyone seen some really good startup websites lately? - 5_minutes
Looking for some inspiration. 
Sites that gave you this &quot;ah nice!&quot; moment.
======
mtmail
I read the weekly [https://betalist.com/](https://betalist.com/) newsletter.
There's no shortage on "ah nice!" moments (visually).

From an idea point of view I can only remember bookmarking
[http://rakam.io/](http://rakam.io/)
([https://betalist.com/startups/rakam](https://betalist.com/startups/rakam)).
I'm a developer so B2D tool excite me most. And their base solution is open-
source and on-premise.

~~~
5_minutes
This is already very useful! Thanks!

